# Race photos as requested



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

This ought to get you started.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

So...much....to....say.......

Don't...know...where...to...start.

I'll say this, you guys looked great. 


JB


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Very nice...looks like a photo shoot for the RL catalog!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

It's amazing how much this looks like old photos I have from the mid-90's when I was a member of the Active 20/30 Club in Tucson and we put on a yearly Polo Tournament & Wine Tasting weekend.

Both the guys and girls could fit into any era.

Of course, that's the point of trad...


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Great shots, thanks for sharing! I love how for most people there, the manner of dress is self-conscious costume, but for our Ask Andyers, it's just another day.

Keep the faith


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Curator said:


> I love how for most people there, the manner of dress is self-conscious costume, but for our Ask Andyers, it's just another day.


I saw Allen, but do any of those photos show Sack Lodge or Foghorn?


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

KentW said:


> I saw Allen, but do any of those photos show Sack Lodge or Foghorn?


No- no pics of me or Fog in that batch....

Regards,

Sack


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

KentW said:


> I saw Allen, but do any of those photos show Sack Lodge or Foghorn?


Neither Sack nor Fog will you see without the go ahead. They did look sharp though.

I should also add that the legs in the last shot, (in case you missed them, there are legs in the last photo) do not belong to anyone on this forum. In fact the poor girl didn't belong to anyone at all. That will likely free up a few tounges. I wonder if anyone will progress this far in the thread actually. 
That is a bit of a road block.

I can just see poor ol Joe reading this tonight.

remember guys I didn't even open the Ben Silver birthday presents.

Allen


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Sack Lodge said:


> No- no pics of me or Fog in that batch....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sack


Hey Sack,

Didn't think I'd hear from you this soon. Nice pics, right? You look good as well. What if I just zap a bunch in tomorrow without pointing you out? You in?

Hoping you guys are having a good time,

Allen


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Great shots. Looks like fun. Think I'll go grab the funnel.

Allen, I do believe you are the best turned out gent in the batch.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Allen, I can't believe that even your chair is co-ordinated. It works perfectly with your bow tie and squares!!!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

KentW said:


> Very nice...looks like a photo shoot for the RL catalog!


Well...actually I think you guys look better, if for no other reason than we know it's real.

Allen, thanks so much for the pics, you've outdone yourself this time.
(Oh, and you look good while doing good - always a good thing)

Cheers


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Wow!! Looks like a great time and the ladies......whew!! Thanks for sharing the photos Allen.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Well, some nice photos, some perplexing.

I think the young lady in the white dress' glare of disapproval sums it up as far as the beer bong goes :










We'll see how my club's day at Belmont next month fares in comparison.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you for the pictures.

You have to love the guy with the full patch madras "suit". I had a friend who for comedic effect would do that look with matching patch-madras shorts, shirt, and baseball hat. 

Rather funny.


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

Allen said:


> Hey Sack,
> 
> Didn't think I'd hear from you this soon. Nice pics, right? You look good as well. What if I just zap a bunch in tomorrow without pointing you out? You in?
> 
> ...


Allen,

I sent you a couple of emails. Did you get them? If not, drop me a line.

Thanks,

Sack


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

DougNZ said:


> Allen, I can't believe that even your chair is co-ordinated. It works perfectly with your bow tie and squares!!!


Glad someone caught that - I wasn't sure you could make out the colors in the photo. I packed the madras bag chair just for Allen 

Sack


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

What a day! Legs and a funnel! Horses!? To hell with 'em when you've got girls running around.


Whoops. That was my college-aged self coming out again. Sorry for the interuption. Never mind the juvenile comments.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I think the patch suit is OTT, but otherwise, looks like a fun day out!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I really want some patch madras pants now! Thanks for the pics, Allen.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

More


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, I'm betting that's Foghorn in the last photo (yellow jacket, holding cigar). Am I right?!? 

So, where's Sack? It's like playing "Where's Waldo", isn't it?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

KentW said:


> OK, I'm betting that's Foghorn in the last photo (yellow jacket, holding cigar). Am I right?!?
> 
> So, where's Sack? It's like playing "Where's Waldo", isn't it?


If that's Fog, then the guy with the sunburn in the Jack cap is Sack.

lips zipped,

Allen


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Allen said:


> If that's Fog, then the guy with the sunburn in the Jack cap is Sack.


He wishes! Lots o' female attention goin' on, there.

I had Sack figured as the guy with the seersucker pants, white shirt, red bow tie, and shades.

Am I even warm?


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

She is a vision in patch madras. Looks like it was a great a great day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

JDDY said:


> She is a vision in patch madras. Looks like it was a great a great day. Thanks for sharing!


(looks over shoulder for wife, notes she is not there) Yes she is. Trad gift wrap.

Allen


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Allen said:


> If that's Fog, then the guy with the sunburn in the Jack cap is Sack.
> 
> lips zipped,
> 
> Allen


Thanks Allen, 
I appreciate your support, but swear I heard a loud guffaw out of Florida. No, that is not me in the Bigbird jacket & not Sack in the JD hat. I missed that couple. I pm'd you (right hand portion of the screen) on the pics but the Nu-forum has us all thrown. Now, I guess you should work us in & we should sit back & laugh. 
Regards,
F


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

*patch gal*

deleted


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Bondi said:


> oh my goodness...she is...
> 
> wow.
> 
> JB


JB, you sure haven't said much on this thread. 
A bit off topic, but did you like the legs (previous) or the gift wrap?

trouble sleeping at night,
Allen


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Lance (Jan 10, 2004)

Allen,

Very nice pics, thanks. I'm particularly fond of the woman to the left of the gentlemen in the Jack hat. Very nice.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

Love the pictures but one suggestion--pull the picture of the kids. You are taking a chance that I wouldn't take with my kids.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous. 

Honestly, looking at these pics I don't know which is more beautiful: Southern girls or patch madras. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

RyanBWeddle said:


> Well, some nice photos, some perplexing.
> 
> I think the young lady in the white dress' glare of disapproval sums it up as far as the beer bong goes :
> 
> ...


I've heard a rumor at least one among your number has been know to show up at Belmont in full morning rig w topper


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

*Ban the Pony*

Allen,
That is one well dressed bunch, know how to put it together, but the Ponys bother me. Dont need labels or logos when yoiu know what you are doing.

Do those guys with no shirts come by 4wd pick up? A little local flavor?


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

That girl in the patch dress....wow!!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Speaking of that madras dress, my wife likes it. Anybody have any idea where to get one like that? The ones at Cape Madras aren't off-the-shoulder like that one.


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

*Day at the Races*

Doctor et all,

Pictures of those ladies make me want to praise the Lord for the beauty of his creations!!!!

Bill


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Smudger said:


> Doctor et all,
> 
> Pictures of those ladies make me want to praise the Lord for the beauty of his creations!!!!
> 
> Bill


I bet AlanC would get an Amen from that sermon.

Allen


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

Allen said:


> If that's Fog, then the guy with the sunburn in the Jack cap is Sack.
> 
> lips zipped,
> 
> Allen


Allen,

Although I might not have minded being him for the moment that photo was snapped, that's just plain wrong...



For everyone following along, Sack and Foghorn have not been pictured yet.

Regards,

Sack


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Sack and Fog*


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

Ouch. Thanks Allen.

Funny thing we noticed while driving in - the guy on the left (white sunglasses) is completely bald on top (with the long, curly mop everywhere else). Honestly, I wonder if the guy has a clue that he's got a huge bald spot up top (we were sitting up in an SUV and coming down a hill and could see it). I feel a bit bad about picking on someone that isn't around to defend himself, but (in addition to the outfit), it was a quite bizarre look.

I was so captured by him that I never caught a glimpse of the guy on the right or his ladyfriend. Quality all the way around to be certain.

Sack


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Obviously appearances at Steeplechase are good venues when one is unable to drive 55 & Van Halen no longer desires your services. The funny thing is I just saw pics of us uploaded on the head-bangging style site & they had mine & Allen's photos posted. I suppose our attire would be a no, no at Pantera, Sabath, & WASP concets. Sorry couldnt help it, Allen your red hat looks great in the pic!
laughing with you,
F


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Just realized the odder looking fellow to the left bears a striking resemblance to the the biker dude from the Village People. You guys held back on reports of celb spotting.
F


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Squadron A said:


> Well, some nice photos, some perplexing.
> 
> I think the young lady in the white dress' glare of disapproval sums it up as far as the beer bong goes :
> 
> ...


10 to 1, that gal in the white dress is his girlfriend or wife. (unless she is an active member of MADD) I say that because I have been on the receiving end of that exact facial expression so many times I can't count them. 
He probably promised her he would take it easy that day, and well.............................we know how that goes sometimes!!
Tell her to hitchhike home!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Fog & Sack,

When I get a little time I'll make a copy of the pictures and send them to you.
Actually I'll ask my wife to do it. You do want these before next year, I'm sure.

Allen


----------

